

Computer science engineer wanted for start-up - Ranchotke

I am a recent graduate and am pursuing a start up venture. I have a vision and am trying to put together a team. I am looking for an expert programmer/hacker(preferably a student or recent grad)who can help create and refine my vision. I lack the technical skills to create this on my own. I can organize, manage, and promote. I am envisioning a cloud based social media content platform, I believe this is going to change the game and will allow for the opportunity to compete in the subscription content delivery market($66B) 
contact me
Nick:(707)217-1348
nicholas.r.kane@gmail.com
======
cperciva
Why should anyone want to join your startup rather than creating their own?

~~~
Ranchotke
They would have to decide if they believed in the vision, and if they believed
in my ability to contribute something valuable that they could not.

------
noonespecial
Unless you're bringing a boatload of money as well, you will only be
contributing about 10% to the startup. Perhaps you should look for a startup
to join instead of the other way around.

------
rick888
sadly, I've met SO many people that have tried to get me involved in projects
like this.

They are the "ideas" guy. They have a great idea, but no technical skill to
complete it. I would gladly partner with someone if they have:

-connections in the business -money -some other skill that will greatly benefit the partnership

------
arctangent
I honestly can't tell if this is supposed to be satire.

